# #1



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I was to afraid to use my canvases so I used some acrylic paper that came with my paint set. I tried to follow 



 but my pc was having issues so I did it from memory. It was a lot of fun and I can see where I have to follow tutorials more closely in the future.:biggrin:

Here's the results of my mornings paint splashing. What a blast painting is.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey that's pretty good for the first painting. You go Dick!


----------



## Jalapeno (Sep 27, 2015)

Wonderful first painting. :artist:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That is wonderful!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello Dick,
good work as for first painting.

The only advice I can give you is to pay attention to where the light comes.
Do not worry beginning to define the smallest details but always looks at the design as a whole.

I think the river is too dark. 

bye
Lucy


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey not bad,not bad at all.Good job


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm considering painting it again following the video. Is this a good idea or should I find a new video to follow? There are so many good ones to choose from. Free! It's amazing.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Lucy said:


> Hello Dick,
> good work as for first painting.
> 
> The only advice I can give you is to pay attention to where the light comes.
> ...


Yeah I totally forgot to add the shadows. I can imagine the river that dark but it needs some moonlight in it. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I'm considering painting it again following the video. Is this a good idea or should I find a new video to follow? There are so many good ones to choose from. Free! It's amazing.


Follow your gut. You know I often do the same painting several times and each time it looks different. In fact I'm going to do that Blue Moon painting again. It will be the third time.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

For a first painting I have to say you did a pretty darn good job.

I know as you continue with it you will only get better and better. I have been extremely impressed with Terry and I suspect you will be the same. Look forward to seeing future paintings.


----------

